# Largest Ship By Category



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Help from the experts. Under the following categories, what is the largest ship within that category.
Gen Cargo, Bulker,Container,Tanker,Passenger/Cruise,
Refers can be lumped under gen cargo, and gas carriers under tankers. Have I missed any?
Thanks for any input you provide.

John.(Thumb)


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

John

I think you will find that the general cargo ship has been superceded now by container ships, but I imagine there must still be a awful lot still about, which is the biggest surviving one now, I dont know, but it would be a good project to find out.

The biggest passenger liner is currently *Liberty of the Seas*, at 160,000tons but her sister building for launch in 2008, *Independance of the Seas *is supposed to be bigger.

The biggest bulker due to be launched in December 07 is the *Brazil Maru *
Length overall : 340 m 
Breadth : 60 m 
Draft : 21 m 
Deadweight tonnage : 323,000 MT 
Shipbuilder : Mitsui Engineering & Shipbuilding Co., Ltd. 
Launch : December 2007 

(FSO) *Knock Nevis*, formerly the *ULCC Jahre Viking*, is the largest tanker in the world. She is 458 metres (1504 feet) in length and 69 m (226 ft) wide.

The biggest Container ship is *Emma Mærsk *at 4 397.7 m 56.4 m 14,500 151,687 Maersk Line Denmark.

The biggest passenger Ferry is The Irish Ferries ship the *Ulysses* at 10,722 tons

The biggest vehicle carrier is I believe " *Höegh Bangkok*”, a 7,000 car and truck carrier of 16,700 dwt 

I think these are right at the present time

Chris


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Chris
The Brazil Maru is smaller than the Berge Stahl which is presently operating at 364,767 MT. The largest Car Carrier soon to go on trials is the Høvik presently under construction in Croatia


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Gdynia,

I got the info re the Brazil Maru from here :- http://www.molpower.com/VLCWeb/UINewsAdmin/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=20070323145303

Cant remember where I got to know about the Höegh Bangkok from, but I stand corrected on both.

Kind regards

Chris.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Chris

You can look on different webpages and all different tonnages etc but I can honestly say we have the biggest Dredger in the world with two mega big ones being launched soon


----------



## moaf (Jun 16, 2005)

I thought the Pride of Hull/Rotterdam were the largest ferries? Irish Ferries claim to it is wrong


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Moaf
The Pride vessels are down as 10,350t.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Thanks Chris and Gdynia for the answers to my questions.
Do you have any knowledge as to what was the largest Gen Cargo ship before the demise of that category. At least we have a healthy debate going over this.
John.


----------



## John-M (Jun 7, 2006)

"Ulysses" 50938 gt, loa 209m, main engines 31,200kw
"Pride of Hull" 59925 gt, loa 215m, main engines 37,800kw

Make your own mind up which has the better claim to be the largest ferry.

JohnM


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

I think Neville is right on the Berge Stahl.
The biggest dredger? W.D. Fairway after conversion when going for hopper contents? But this vessel is going for scap I think.
Neville??
Vasco da Gama 33.000 cbm and W.D. Fairway 35.000 cbm

Also heard that the Queen of the Netherlands goes for an extension from 23.000 to 35.000 cbm.

And 2 large dredgers for Jan de Nul are currently on order.
Jan


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

I think you have made your point John - M.

I stand corrected Ulysses is not the biggest ferry, my apologies.

Chris.


----------



## David Byrne (Mar 18, 2006)

*Ferry 'size'*

Don't give up too soon Santos!

You were right: Pride of Hull is a mere 3,345 lane metres compared with Ulysses 4,035 lane metres. Tonnage on such ships means nothing, it is the lane metres that earn the bread and define the capacity.

The Ulysses can 'eat' 4 km of road vehicles in one gulp - amazing!

Best regards,

David Byrne


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks David, thats cheered me up no end.

John - M, I have made my mind up which has the better claim to be the largest ferry - its Ulysses 

Thanks again David (Thumb) 

Chris.


----------



## moaf (Jun 16, 2005)

aha, but define largest!! Is it the actual dimensions or how many it can cram in?!


----------



## John-M (Jun 7, 2006)

Either of the two ferries can make a claim to be the 'largest'. It just depends on what you actually decide that 'largest' means. You can argue on dimensions (length and breadth), volume, deadweight etc. etc..
With the ships on different routes the balance between cargo and passenger accommodation is going to be different.
Really, you need to qualify 'largest' before you can compare.

John M


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Jan Hendrik said:


> I think Neville is right on the Berge Stahl.
> The biggest dredger? W.D. Fairway after conversion when going for hopper contents? But this vessel is going for scap I think.
> Neville??
> Vasco da Gama 33.000 cbm and W.D. Fairway 35.000 cbm
> ...


Jan
Fairway is now a total write off after incident in China so Vasco is currently worlds largest dredger soon to be superceded by our 2 Mega Dredgers presently being built at 46,000cbm. Queen of Netherlands is going for lengthening at some time. We have heard they are to be called Ibn Battaya and Christophor Colombo


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for that Neville,
Also I understand the "Queen" may go to Melbourne again to undertake the dredging of the Channel in Port Phillip Bay together with Cornelis Zanen, this may start early next year, time will tell.
Jan


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

The posts by Moaf & John M are valid in their content: on what parameters is a vessel's size based? The International Tonnage Certificate with GT & NT is certainly a better method of measurement than the old style which used GRT & NRT. However it seems that the formula may be weighted towards certain types. The capability of a vessel is certainly creeping into this thread although it is difficult to assess a vessel that carries more than 1 commodity e.g. RoPax. Charter Party capacity capabilities are probably a good yardstick to assess different types of vessels & I think at this point it may be a good idea to ask contributers for their knowledge of what this means for different ship types & would appreciate any input. This is going a bit beyond the scope of John's original post but I feel it would be useful to know & trust that John is agreeable.

I am only qualified to discuss reefers at this level (which are quite different types from general cargo ships):

The capacity is generally quoted commercially in cubic feet of insulated cargo space although LR always gives this in cubic metres. (Some fixtures have been made in square metres of deck area provided a minimum deck height of 2m20 is maintained throughout.) Charter rates are normally caculated in US cents/cubic foot/30 days.

Currently the largest reefers are the ex-Lauritzen Family class at 758,725cuft. 

Tony


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Vasco is arriving back here in Dubai tommorow from Newfoundland Jan for a few weeks then is on her way to Namibia again Diamond Dredging for De Beers


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Tony
Yes I agree on that with the Knud Lauritzen probally the biggest. Crewed by 13 people can actually operate with 7 so Lauretzen Cool say


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Strictly speaking, the KNOCK NEVIS (ex JAHRE VIKING) isn't a tanker. She was converted in 2004 to a floating storage and offloading vessel (FSO). She is now permanently moored off Qatar. She will never return to trade due to her single hull configuration.

The largest tanker currently in service is the TI ASIA at 441,893 dwt. In fact, she's one of four sisters, but has a slightly higher dwt than the other three. There are unlikely to be any advances in size in the tanker sector in the forseeable future.

Container ship sizes, in chartering terms, are expressed in TEU and, as discussed in other threads on SN, the largest container vessels afloat are the Maersk Line "E" class, which commenced with the EMMA MAERSK in 2006. Although Maersk will not release the true capacity of these vessels, the nominal TEU capacity is generally acknowledged to be around 13,000 TEU. In the past few months several companies have ordered new containerships in the 12000 - 13200 teu range which will be delivered from shipyards in 2010 - 2011.

Gas Carrier (LNG and LPG) sizes are expressed in cubic metres (cbm) and the 2007- built BRITISH EMERALD was recently hailed as the "World's largest LNG carrier" at her recent launch. However, at 155,000 cbm, she will soon be dwarfed by the so-called Q-FLEX (215,000 cbm) and Q-MAX (260,000 cbm) vessels being built for various owners involved in the latest Qatar Gas LNG projects.

Phil


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Gdynia,

Yes, DITLEV class definately the largest. I worked with them all for 5 years - excellent ships but minimum safe manning was 6 & normal complement was 10: Master, 2 mates, 3 engineers, 3 GPs, 1 cook/steward. Probably the finest run ships it has been my pleasure to work with & excellent officers & crew. 

Tony


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for all the answers. If I have any more questions I will run into the Bunker after I ask them. So many widows and so little time.
John.


----------

